# Market Updates



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

How to ensure I'm getting updates from the market? There was a recent update to go launcher ex that didn't show up under My Apps. Had to search on main screen for glex and then it found the update. Any thoughts on how to fix this?

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## PillClinton (Sep 23, 2011)

Clear your market data, then check again


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

OK did that might have worked.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid BionicEdit: maybe not. Saw a tweet an hour old about new version of tapatalk. No auto notification. Went into My Apps and it did pick up that update. Very strange.


----------

